# Dropbars&gearhubs



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

Anybody use one of these with their rohloff or alfine?

Link:

http://www.rohloff.de/no_cache/de/i...ff_rennlenker_______3210/pointer/0/index.html


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

The Rohloff site says this a "teilbarer" bar, guess that means it is a split bar that you can take apart to mount the shifter?

The company that makes it "Nöll" has the following pic on their site (https://www.noell-fahrradbau.de/):









What is kinda cool (if it works well) are the sliding drop-out for chain tensioning:


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I used google to translate the text so I knew it came apart. However the translation is not too clear. If anyone speaks fluent german please chime in. I was mainly interested in how it comes apart. Pictures of how it breaks apart would be great.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice idea if you use a Rohloff. But if you're like me and want a more pedestrian setup, like Nexus. Try this http://jtekengineering.com/jtek_bar-end_shifter.htm


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

in the rohloff-text (1st one) there's not much more info than that the bar can be seperated for easy mounting of the rohloff shifter.


and the nöll-text...is...well...the same text


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*re: drop bars and rohloff shifter*

*Mittlemeyer, another German firm, makes the "twister" rohloff compatible shifter.
This is mine, on my cx bike, built up march 2008, the shifter is all cnc'ed aluminum alloy, no plastic, and is well made.*


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

The only problem that I am aware of withthis MIttlemeyer shifter is that the two main parts of the shifter are aluminium. After a few miles in rain and dirt (normal riding conditions not off-road abuse) these two components will slowly start to eat each other. Not good.

The adapted handlebars are simply stanard bars which are cut, have a length of aluminium tube pressed inside and the cut section then slides over this and is bolted tight into place. Simple and easy......weighty though for a racing set up.


----------



## carlton (Sep 16, 2005)

[QUOTE

The adapted handlebars are simply stanard bars which are cut, have a length of aluminium tube pressed inside and the cut section then slides over this and is bolted tight into place. Simple and easy......weighty though for a racing set up.[/QUOTE]

Do you know of any shop that sells these bars that has an english language website? I know SJS cycles used to sell something simular but do not anymore.


----------



## HandsomeRyan (Dec 12, 2008)

VernDog said:


> ...my cx bike...


This (your) bike is awesome. That is all. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------

